# [Install]Errore compilazione thunderbird 2.0.0.19 [Risolto]

## kappa1981

Ciao a tutti,

volevo installare thunderbird ma nn ci sono riuscito.. si pianta mentre compila.. (ho provato 2 volte)

dei 6 file che vuole installare i prima 4 tutto ok, il 5 (quello di thunderbird 2.0.0.19) nn va...

ho un athlon xp 2600, ecco il make.conf

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="${USE} mmx sse 3dnow dri xorg kde xdvd alsa mozilla -gnome radeon"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

con queste impostazioni sono riuscito a compialre senza problemi tutto il sistema (base+kde3.5)

e anche firefox..

QUESTA E' LA PARTE FINALE DEL file build.log

********INIZIO*************************

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o nsWSRunObject.o -c -fvisibility=hidden -DMOZILLA_INTERN

AL_API -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DBUILD_ID=2009010211  -I../../.

./dist/include/xpcom -I../../../dist/include/string -I../../../dist/include/dom

-I../../../dist/include/layout -I../../../dist/include/locale -I../../../dist/in

clude/unicharutil -I../../../dist/include/content -I../../../dist/include/txmgr

-I../../../dist/include/txtsvc -I../../../dist/include/htmlparser -I../../../dis

t/include/necko -I../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../dist/include/gfx -I../..

/../dist/include/widget -I../../../dist/include/view -I../../../dist/include/web

shell -I../../../dist/include/editor -I../../../dist/include -I/usr/include/nspr

    -I../../../dist/sdk/include -I../../../editor/libeditor/base -I../../../edit

or/libeditor/text    -fPIC   -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpo

inter-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wn

o-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=athlon-xp -pipe -Wno-return-type -w -fs

hort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O2   -DMOZILL

A_CLIENT -include ../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsWSRunObject.pp nsWSR

unObject.cpp

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

gmake[4]: *** [nsHTMLEditRules.o] Error 1

gmake[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.

0.0.19/work/mozilla/editor/libeditor/html'

gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.

0.0.19/work/mozilla/editor/libeditor'

gmake[2]: *** [libs] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.

0.0.19/work/mozilla/editor'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_9] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.                                       0.0.19/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3152:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

***********FINE*************

Ho anche il file enviroment se dovesse servire... 

Che devo fare??

Grazie

AlbertoLast edited by kappa1981 on Sat Jan 03, 2009 10:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kappa1981

nessuno sa dirmi nulla? 

qualcuno conosce qualche link che potrebbe essermi utile?

ciao

----------

## morellik

O mi sono cecato, o l'errore non lo vedo. A parte quello che dice alla fine, non compare l'errore di compilazione.

Puoi trovarlo nel file di log e postarlo?

----------

## kappa1981

nsHTMLEditorMouseListener.cpp

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o nsHTMLEditorMouseListener.o -c -fvisibility=hidden -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DBUILD_ID=2009010211  -I../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../dist/include/string -I../../../dist/include/dom -I../../../dist/include/layout -I../../../dist/include/locale -I../../../dist/include/unicharutil -I../../../dist/include/content -I../../../dist/include/txmgr -I../../../dist/include/txtsvc -I../../../dist/include/htmlparser -I../../../dist/include/necko -I../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../dist/include/gfx -I../../../dist/include/widget -I../../../dist/include/view -I../../../dist/include/webshell -I../../../dist/include/editor -I../../../dist/include -I/usr/include/nspr    -I../../../dist/sdk/include -I../../../editor/libeditor/base -I../../../editor/libeditor/text    -fPIC   -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=athlon-xp -pipe -Wno-return-type -w -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O2   -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsHTMLEditorMouseListener.pp nsHTMLEditorMouseListener.cpp

nsHTMLEditRules.cpp: In member function 'nsresult nsHTMLEditRules::WillDeleteSelection(nsISelection*, short int, PRBool*, PRBool*)':

nsHTMLEditRules.cpp:1829: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

forse e' questo..... fammi sapere, al max posso inviare il file via posta (sul forum nn si puo', vero?)

----------

## djinnZ

 *kappa1981 wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o nsWSRunObject.o -c -fvisibility=hidden -DMOZILLA_INTERN
> 
> AL_API -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DBUILD_ID=2009010211  -I../../.
> ...

 Se sei su hardened o su una toolchain datata ancora ancora potrebbe andare; se sei su profilo e toolchain recente... rebuild completo della toolchain, sempre che ci riesci, e dell'intero sistema quanto prima, con cflags meno "osceme" ovviamente  :Twisted Evil: 

Non aggiungo altro perchè fino all'epifania conservo sempre il mio peculiare "spirito natalizio".  :Evil or Very Mad: 

@morellik: andrei a prenotare un cane guida...  :Laughing: 

----------

## kappa1981

Ok, quindi il prob e' nel make.conf.. lo -O3 capisco che possa dare qualche problema, quindi lo metto a -O2 (anche se ho visto che molti sw lo ignorano..) per quanto riguarda -mmmx -msse -m3dnow, perchè nn vanno bene?

mi sapete indicare dove posso trovare una serie di consigli su come settare bene il make.conf? in rete trovo solo esempi

di gente che chiede se il proprio va bene e a parte la pag di gcc nn ho trovato nient'altro che spieghi bene come settarlo...

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" così andrebbe bene? 

grazie

Ciao

----------

## Elbryan

 *kappa1981 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" così andrebbe bene? 
> 
> grazie
> ...

 

già meglio.. certo che però da qui è difficile dire che processore hai se non ci metti l'output di /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## kappa1981

Eccolo:

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2075.200

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow up ts

bogomips        : 4153.25

clflush size    : 32

supporta mmx sse e 3dnow quindi non capisco perchè quei flags nn vanno bene

----------

## djinnZ

 *kappa1981 wrote:*   

> -O3 capisco che possa dare qualche problema

 su gcc 3.x; su gcc 4.x è "broken" *kappa1981 wrote:*   

> -mmmx -msse -m3dnow, perchè nn vanno bene?

 perchè sono ridondanti e creano casini. Se sai quel che fai servono con -march=i686, altrimenti è meglio lasciarle in pace.

----------

## kappa1981

So quello che faccio ma non al 100% :)!

sono ridondanti perchè -march=athlon-xp li "include" già o per altri motivi?

mi piacerebbe saperne di + sull'argomento, conoscete qualche buona guida online?

----------

## Scen

 *kappa1981 wrote:*   

> mi piacerebbe saperne di + sull'argomento, conoscete qualche buona guida online?

 

Sicuramente quella ufficiale, almeno per chiarirti le idee: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-optimization.xml

C'è anche il WIKI NON UFFICIALE, ma comunque valido e ricco d'informazioni: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/CFLAGS

----------

## kappa1981

ok!

grazie mille

----------

## djinnZ

in -march=athlon -msse è incluso di default ma c'è una apposita use flag per attivare il supporto alle sse in quei pacchetti che lo prevedono (e che pertanto modificano il codice di conseguenza).

Mettendole ridondanti rischi che un make od un ebuild fatti con i piedi (e che quindi si limitano ad impostare l'ottimizzazione "generica" i686) non le filtrino e che quei pacchetti che automodificano il codice per supportare quei set di istruzioni si incasinino, facendo si che venga ottimizzato per usare le sse del codice che non le prevede.

Se poi sai quel fai (ovvero ti vai a vedere per quali pacchetti creano problemi) puoi pensare di usare, ad esempio, -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -m3dnow che produce codice ottimizzato genericamente e perfettamente funzionante sia su p3 che su athlon. Per casi specifici.

----------

## kappa1981

ok grazie mille per la spiegazione!

cmq ho ricompilato thunderbird togliendo le opzioni e con O2 e tutto è a posto!

volevo ancora un consiglio dato che ho compilato tutto il sistema con le vecchie opzioni 

(senza avere problemi) mi conviene ricompilare tutto o lasciare che il tempo e gli aqgiornamenti

sostituiscano poco per volta i pacchetti ticompilandoli con le nuove opzioni?

ciao e grazie a tutti

Alberto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

dipende dal tempo che hai e da quanto vuoi scaldare camera tua  :Wink: 

Se nulla s'è rotto ancora sei stato fortunato e lascia che il tempo uniformi il tutto. Se invece dovessero verificarsi problemi strani o che, ricompila il singolo pacchetto, se nn si risolve ricompila il system, altrimenti fatti un weekend in giro e fai il world  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kappa1981

bene bene, allora aspetterò che si aggiornino i pacchetti!

ciao

----------

## bandreabis

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> dipende dal tempo che hai e da quanto vuoi scaldare camera tua 
> 
> Se nulla s'è rotto ancora sei stato fortunato e lascia che il tempo uniformi il tutto. Se invece dovessero verificarsi problemi strani o che, ricompila il singolo pacchetto, se nn si risolve ricompila il system, altrimenti fatti un weekend in giro e fai il world 

 

Dai! Basta una notte..   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

La toolchain di base la ricompilerei di corsa. Od almeno un emerge -e system dovrebbe metterti completamente al sicuro. Per gli applicativi c'è tempo.

Se cerchi prestazioni potresti pensare a --as-need e -O1 nelle ldflags, anche se non sono considerate assolutamente stabili danno migliori risultati.

Prima di ricompilare fatti un backup con quickpkg del gcc almeno.  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> La toolchain di base la ricompilerei di corsa. Od almeno un emerge -e system dovrebbe metterti completamente al sicuro. Per gli applicativi c'è tempo.
> 
> Se cerchi prestazioni potresti pensare a --as-need e -O1 nelle ldflags, anche se non sono considerate assolutamente stabili danno migliori risultati.
> 
> Prima di ricompilare fatti un backup con quickpkg del gcc almeno. 

 

--as-need e -O1 nelle ldflags mi han dato problemi in vari emerge.

Li ho dismessi da un po'.

Anche se forse un po' di miglioramento c'è stato. Ma un po'.

----------

